# Blasc 3Login



## Kanoro (27. April 2016)

Hi, ich habe mir Blasc 3 rutnergeladen udn einen Accoutn erstellt(kann ja hier schrieben.) aber wenn ich mich in den Program anmelden will steht da Verbindung fehlgeschlagen. Benutzername/passwort fasch aber hier auf der Seite kann ich mich normal einloggen.


----------

